# "kodiakzach New F-150 Fx4"



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

With a new truck - Kodiakzach went surf fishing.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/3566


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I know that's not really KZ....but it's funny all the same...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe thats in Texas from a well known sharkin board.....sucks.....no matter what you do to that truck it's screwed !!! Very expensive mistake ...:--|


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I would just sit*

down and cry cause she ain't no good no more!!!!

I once pulled out a truck that was in the surf with waves crashing into the side. The guy got really lucky, it started and he got the hell off the beach.

I feel for whoever ownes that truck.

Darin


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

wow that sucks


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats photograph is badly Photoshopped... and would suck if it really happened. 

P.S. Thankfully I already decided against a FX4 after driving it.


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

i have an FX4 and it is by far the best in the F-150 line


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Thats photograph is badly Photoshopped... and would suck if it really happened.
> 
> P.S. Thankfully I already decided against a FX4 after driving it.


I was thinking the same thing. LOL either it has already been through a pretty intense high tide or very nice touch with the red seagrass on the windshield. lol KZ Why not just save some $$$ and join club XJ.  tight lines!! :fishing:


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Nope thats the real deal, check out extremecoast.com fo the story.opcorn:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I was just wondering how seagrass got on the front of the bed and on the windshield. Must have been almost completely submerged and the tide is going out when the pic was take. In any case that's rough.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Didn't find the story on Extremecoast.com, but I did somehow manage to find this pic so I thought I would share: Enjoy


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW!!! What a ..... Girl !!!. I have to admit, I look at the girl more than at the fish.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

What fish??


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Holy crap! I didn't even notice there was a dolphin in the pic until my wife pointed it out  

My bad, enjoy the pic of the FISH and FISH HOLDER


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

KodiakZach said:


> Holy crap! I didn't even notice there was a dolphin in the pic until my wife pointed it out
> 
> My bad, enjoy the pic of the FISH and FISH HOLDER


I'll remove the chick from the picture so you guys don't get in trouble.....


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> Didn't find the story on Extremecoast.com, but I did somehow manage to find this pic so I thought I would share: Enjoy


Check under the Pins 5-20 report. Its in the general saltwater forum. lots of pics


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man that does suck*

Shame about the truck. 

BTW....there's a fish in that picture????


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

guess it worked in this case

D. river
R. eturned
O. n
F. oot


----------

